# Shanghai Disney- plus size problems?



## gypsy_at_heart

I'm going to be visiting Shanghai Disney in March as a part of a bigger trip to China and as I started researching I noticed some people mentioning that the rides tend to be made for smaller size people. I am not one of those. I'm a us size 18/20 and I was just wondering if any plus size people out there have been to Shanghai Disney and if size was an issue?

Thanks!


----------



## Aviator621

I'm a bigger size and did run into some issues, but it didn't ruin the day. Key ones I noticed: On Tron, for the cycles, they have to be able to lower the brace on your back and legs, and weren't able to do that for me. However, they do have a sit down car that you can use. Snow White Mine Cars were tight but I fit, and there is a weight limit on the Challenge Trail course, so couldn't do that one (kids had a blast though). Otherwise I was good, and sure you will be too--have fun!


----------



## Absimilliard

The weight limit for the rope courses is 300 lbs. The bars on Seven Dwarves Mine Train are very tight and were an issue for me at 6'3, 280 lbs. I had to empty my pockets and have my legs as tight as possible to get the bar in position.

On Tron, the main issue is the size of the legs. On each side of the cycle, when you pull the handles toward you, small metal bars come out and they need to lock in place. At the same time, a back rest comes out and need to reach a certain point to look. Here is a photo of the Lightcycle on TRON:


----------



## sayhello

I'm not that big (US size 14) but the problem I had was on Pirates.  They have a single bar that runs across the entire row of people, and for some reason, people seemed to feel they needed to pull the bar as tightly to them as possible.  (Totally not true - how could kids possibly ride it if that was the case?)  But we got in, got all settled, and then the tiny folks on the other end pulled the bar in so close I couldn't breathe!!  I had to start yelling to the poor gal doing the loading/checking, and pointing to the bar and yelling "I can't breathe!" which somebody finally caught on.  They stopped the boat, re-did the bar, and then, as we started up again, the folks on the end pulled it *IN* again!  So I had to start yelling again.  I finally put my two fists between me and the bar, and they finally caught on, and we were able to go.  The sad part is, this happened to me *TWICE*, with different people!! 

Sayhello


----------



## princess_scouser

gypsy_at_heart said:


> I'm going to be visiting Shanghai Disney in March as a part of a bigger trip to China and as I started researching I noticed some people mentioning that the rides tend to be made for smaller size people. I am not one of those. I'm a us size 18/20 and I was just wondering if any plus size people out there have been to Shanghai Disney and if size was an issue?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi gypsy_at_heart!  I will be going to the Shanghai Park in this December (For Christmas Day, wahoo!) and I have been scouring the internet to find answers, too! I am 5"4 and 240lbs - and I am feeling a little anxious about Tron. 

How did your trip go?


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

princess_scouser said:


> Hi gypsy_at_heart!  I will be going to the Shanghai Park in this December (For Christmas Day, wahoo!) and I have been scouring the internet to find answers, too! I am 5"4 and 240lbs - and I am feeling a little anxious about Tron.
> 
> How did your trip go?



My trip went really well! Tron was great. I spoke to a cast member before getting on and they had told me that if I had an issue with the cycle, there is a car that you can try. I didn’t have an issue with the cycle through and it was really fun! 

People were really friendly, the park was great, you’ll have a fun time!


----------

